# London. Again :(



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It's starting to seem like the poor Brits didn't brexit on time. Hope and prayers to those impacted this time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You mean their politicians put it off too long causing a forfeiture of the people's will?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They just didn't wake up in time to stop the progressive farm that was developed in front of them. Now their chickens are home to roost as some preacher once said.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

how bout a link mate?

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/06/18/london-crash-van-slams-into-crowd-leaving-mosque-one-arrested.html


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, until enough of the assholes are killed by the muzslime bastards, nothing is going to happen,

other than more candles, teddy bears and love notes on placards.

This is an "F'N", war only non muzslimes don't get it yet.

Jihad comes in many forms, net result is the same, more dead people who did nothing but be in the wrong place.

The Templar Solution is the only solution that will save the world from these vile roaches.

Wait until they start using WMD's, perhaps the body count will be high enough to react????

Let the body count skyrocket, I don't care, 

at some point the masses will have to permanently get rid of the politicians who allow this incursion to continue.

Then eliminate the problem themselves.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Initial reports state that a van drove into a crowd of people leaving a London mosque.
Could be Sunni on Shiite violence.
Could be fed up Brit on Muslim violence.
Details are not fully known at this time.
No deaths yet reported.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Well, until enough of the assholes are killed by the muzslime bastards, nothing is going to happen,
> 
> other than more candles, teddy bears and love notes on placards.
> 
> ...


Let the crusades begin....


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

We'll never allow you to start a crusade.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> We'll never allow you to start a crusade.


And just who is "we" jammer boy? 
View attachment 47569


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> They just didn't wake up in time to stop the progressive farm that was developed in front of them. Now their chickens are home to roost as some preacher once said.


Gotcha now that I have read the stories.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Call. Raise. 

Start your crusade.

You don't have any followers, this is just an internet board. The most you will ever control is one weapon, and we call those "felons", not "crusaders".

Start a religious war, (or, rather, try to start a religious war) and you're headed for a cell, where you can talk with like-minded folks and fight for your dessert for the rest of your life.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> We'll never allow you to start a crusade.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Let me enlighten you "jamma boy"

islam is not a religion, it is a geo-political ideology of world domination. islam is generally divided into two groups of people. One group of islamists want to kill or enslave those who do not ascribe to the ideology (an infidel) and the other group wants to convert those infidels. That group is also willing to fund those who want to kill or enslave the infidel.



Jammer Six said:


> Call. Raise.
> 
> Start your crusade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You're stalling. I don't see a crusade.

You're boring me. 

I have a number of things to do that are trivial, but I'm going to go do them because they don't bore me.

Enjoy your fantasies.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

From what I'm seeing it was a white English guy that attacked the mooselims. People are getting sick and tired of all the mooselim rhetoric and taking matters into their own hands. Time to play cowboys and mooselims.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> We'll never allow you to start a crusade.


Sounds like your a liberal or a snowflake. Hell maybe both.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Enjoy your fantasies.


Hopefully they stay fantasies but historically Americans don't roll over and die. We kick the living crap out of who ever is F'ing with us. If you think Americans will roll over and accept the crap the Europeans are dealing with then your mistaken. I am going to go under the assumption Muslim communities are going to get some punishment. If there is such a thing then I am going to assume that many innocent muslims including women and children will be in harms way.

I know if things get bad enough and in defense of my family and friends I would not have a problem taking out a large number of muslims. As far as I am concerned someone could wait until the heathens are in their mosque lock the door shut and then burn it down. The religion and the people have been a scourge on this planet since its conception.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Worth repeating.
Oh, the correct word spelling is muzslime, muz and slime combined, correct description of muzslime bastards.



MaterielGeneral said:


> Hopefully they stay fantasies but historically Americans don't roll over and die. We kick the living crap out of who ever is F'ing with us. If you think Americans will roll over and accept the crap the Europeans are dealing with then your mistaken. I am going to go under the assumption Muslim communities are going to get some punishment. If there is such a thing then I am going to assume that many innocent muslims including women and children will be in harms way.
> 
> I know if things get bad enough and in defense of my family and friends I would not have a problem taking out a large number of muslims. As far as I am concerned someone could wait until the heathens are in their mosque lock the door shut and then burn it down. The religion and the people have been a scourge on this planet since its conception.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I like the Crusades idea :0

The Truth About The Crusades


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> You're stalling. I don't see a crusade.
> 
> You're boring me.
> 
> ...


Bye. Have a nice day. We'll call you if we need you. Wave from the mother ship every once in a while so we know you're still alive.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Even Manchus need ORPs and REMFs.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Wonder why London Mayor Sadiq Khan isn't saying this attack is "part and parcel of living in a big city"?






Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Is this a surprise? The mayor is Muslim, tells the indigenous Brits that terror is normal for them, which in turn, sends a message to his fellow Muhammadans to kill more Brits. 
A Brit who is clearly unhinge and sees no other way, takes matters in his own hands. 
No doubt, the powers who are responsible for flooding the nation with a countering ideology have been waiting for this. What is going to be their next move?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My guess is the calls for the Brits to police themselves will exceed the calls for Muslims to do the same.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Do they even have a clue what they're saying???

That was then...








This is now...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The world is full of similar deluded assholes.

Like a fungus, they keep sprouting up and infecting others.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Start a religious war, (or, rather, try to start a religious war) and you're headed for a cell, where you can talk with like-minded folks and fight for your dessert for the rest of your life.


They have openly declared a "Holy War" on the world.
We wouldn't be starting anything. Just finishing it.

I know it scares folks like you to think that violence may be necessary to bring about a resolution to certain problems.
Your fear is irrelevant, and won't stop what may become necessary.
We just ask that, if that time comes and you're unwilling to take up the fight, you quietly step aside.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

NKAWTG said:


> Do they even have a clue what they're saying???
> 
> That was then...
> View attachment 47601
> ...


Perfect display of Liberal hypocrisy!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> We'll never allow you to start a crusade.


And exactly who is "we" The Black lies matter movement?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Bye. Have a nice day. We'll call you if we need you. Wave from the mother ship every once in a while so we know you're still alive.


He can't go anywhere coastie, his parole agent won't let him...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> You're stalling. I don't see a crusade.
> 
> You're boring me.
> 
> ...


What are you going to do, have a good cry in your safe space?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Notice the troll POS isn't responding.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Notice the troll POS isn't responding.


Did I miss all the fun again? :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Did I miss all the fun again? :vs_unimpressed:


Yup! A BLM lover.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

What do the people of england think will happen when you let a sworn enemy that wants you dead to enter your country with no checks or security put in place. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Did I miss all the fun again? :vs_unimpressed:


Nah, you're right on time.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Nah, you're right on time.


Hey, . . . Jammy boy is back again.

My guess is he emptied the waste baskets in the bathrooms, . . . made his bed (not very well, . . . but what do you expect?? ), . . . and took out the trash.

Then him and his mommy sat down and had cookies and milk.

She might untie him from the apron strings today if he is a good little boy.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Call. Raise.
> 
> Start your crusade.
> 
> ...


Mama boy... Crusades has begun, you are just too dumb and too busy playing your video games to realize it.

And I guess no one told you.... Black lives matter don't matter anymore. They are the felons who burns and destroy communities. Try stopping traffic in the middle of the highway and see what happens. And in case you don't know, what happens is your carcass get splattered on the road. People are not taking your BLM bull crap anymore. There, now that you know the truth go cry in your safe space or do whatever you do in there.

I almost forgot.... As for the followers I'm not sure how many they are. How many voted against your queen Hillary, the Queen of all felons and crooks?


----------

